

Google Reportedly to Launch ‘Google Me’ in May - cryptoz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/03/11/google-reportedly-to-launch-google-me-in-may/

======
edw
I hope for Google’s sake that the name they're contemplating for this isn't
“Google Me.” Have they thought about how people write and speak about media
and products that become media for communication?

“Did you see that tweet?” “Did you read what that guy said on Twitter?” “I
posted that picture to Facebook.” “I posted that picture to _my_ Facebook.” (I
hate that one.) “I read it on the internet.” “We were chatting on AIM.”

“Google Me” doesn’t really work many of these usages, and the name seems born
of adherence to a myopic strategy that tries to jump-start a product’s
popularity by leaning on people’s awareness of the Google brand.

Imagine if PayPal were created by eBay and not acquired. It would be called
"eBay Payments” or something similarly stupid. (eBay had a failed billing
product before they bought PayPal, and it was called Billpoint, if I recall
correctly, but that too was an acquisition.)

Oh, and Skype would’ve been eBay Talk, maybe eBay Voice. (Wait, aren’t there
both Google Talk and Google Voice products?)

And given Google’s history of sunsetting products after proclaiming them the
second coming of sliced bread (Google Wave), adding the Google name to a
product might even tamp down interest.

I tried so hard not to mention Apple here, but Apple used to have this same
habit: AppleTalk, AppleScript, AppleCare, etc. And the same with “Power”
(PowerBook, PowerTalk) and “Mac” (MacBook, MacInTalk, and—of course—PowerMac).
Sure, they’re attached to the “i” prefix, but they also stray from the obvious
quite a bit: FaceTime, Garageband, Bonjour (née Rendezvous), MobileMe
(previously Mac.com), Genius, AirPlay (previously AirTunes), and probably some
others. (On a random note, I was a bit surprised by “AppleTV” when that came
out.)

Even Microsoft seems to have put down the crack pipe and started to re-assess
their brain damaged, strategy-driven naming conventions.

It’s frustrating to watch Google sometimes.

~~~
Kylekramer
I don't think it is coming from a branding halo concept. I highly doubt there
is going to be a Facebook clone called Google Me. It is more of a way to
convey idea of applying Google search to people. The ideal conversation Google
wants is "Want to know more info about me? Google me." From there, they will
just use their existing infrastructure and branding. Want to chat with your
friends? Gtalk. Email? Gmail. Text? Google Voice. Status update? Buzz (Okay,
that one is a problem, but maybe they can turn that around). Know where your
friends are? Latitude. Share a funny video? Youtube. Photos? Picasa. And so
on.

------
jedc
A few relevant links:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/update-to-google-
soci...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/update-to-google-social-
search.html)

[http://googlesocialweb.blogspot.com/2011/03/decide-what-
worl...](http://googlesocialweb.blogspot.com/2011/03/decide-what-world-sees-
when-it-searches.html)

[http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2011/03/more-picturesque-
go...](http://googlephotos.blogspot.com/2011/03/more-picturesque-google-
profile.html)

[http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/03/check-in-gain-
sta...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.com/2011/03/check-in-gain-status-and-
unlock-offers.html)

